# Kennel Name??????



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, I'm stuck... Been researching the breed almost 3 yrs now. Went to shows. Owned a few dogs. And now I have a financier (rich cousin...lol) who will fund everything because he loves the breed too and wants to help us get on our feet. Got a little land between me and my brother. Experienced whelping/breedings. And am going to purchase my foundation male and female saturday. So I'm ready. Only issue.... WE CANNOT COME UP WITH A KENNEL NAME!!!! So if you guys don't mind can you help us!?!? Something masculine, manly, hard considering we're two guys (you know not "cute" lol). Something that may say we are the new generation maybe. Also, my bro wants "pits" in it i.e. "Kennel Name" Pits... If you guys can help I would greatly appreciate it!!!! THANX!!!!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Top Pits Kennels
Hard pits Kennels
Rough Pits Kennels
Rowdy Pits Kennels
it would help to know what blood lines you're breeding and your location too...


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> it would help to know what blood lines you're breeding and your location too...


First... Thanks for your response!!!

Well, my foundation male n female will be 100% greyline. I do however also have other lines. I'm located in Ga. We want the larger, more correct (meaning not bullies), working, athletic pit bulls. I'll PM you and send you the link to the kennel Im getting my foundation from.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Ideas for Kennel names, why not make it off of your user name and do something like this:
Strongman pits 
or 
Atlas pits

Best of Luck to you.

Just adding my two cents. 
Bigger often does not equate to athletic and correct when speaking of APBTs. I have seen many Bullies from the line you are describing and not very many show or working dogs. Are you getting adult dogs or are these pups? i"m guessing adults since you said they are going to be the foundation dogs. I realize you said you did a lot of research so I'm curious as to why you chose that line and what you are expecting from the dogs

Are these dogs or their parents or any of their line being worked? Is so...
Any titles?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Where in Ga are you located, what county? Our kennel name is Oldfort Kennels and at the time we started we lived in Oldfort TN. I liked the ring of it so we went with it. If you are going with a kennel name that you want to register all future dogs with you need the name to be either short or have good abbreviations for when you register dogs with your name. Also if you are registering dogs with the ADBA you have to register your kennel name also, which last time I checked was about $200. All our dogs have OFK in front of them. 

You could go with something like Strongman Pits and your dogs could be 

STP's Whatevername.


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

I stay in carroll county, ga... I think the county thing for me is not happening. Lol. Carroll's pits?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL thats funny!!! How about Lewis Carroll's Pits then you could name your foundation pits Alice and Mad Hatter.. lol


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Patch!!! I'll pm you the kennel name.... The dogs are OG Greyline. They are larger but I wouldn't call them bullies because they are working dogs bred for high drive and intelligence. They differ in look wit bullies. They are not out of shape dogs. Very good condition, very proportional, just larger.


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol!!! Well a themed kennel is fun. I have visited a kennel recently and all of the dogs were named after cars!!!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

strongman_atlas said:


> Hey Patch!!! I'll pm you the kennel name.... The dogs are OG Greyline. They are larger but I wouldn't call them bullies because they are working dogs bred for high drive and intelligence. They differ in look wit bullies. They are not out of shape dogs. Very good condition, very proportional, just larger.


o.g grayline,do you mean ironcross kennels?


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

cane76 said:


> o.g grayline,do you mean ironcross kennels?


Well the "OG" in OG Greyline/Grayline is just to ref the older line, like if you look at some of the newew greyline dogs they are more bully so to differentiate they add OG. I've seen it done with Ghankis Khan line dogs too. The older GK dogs were good/pure blooded. The newer one's are more bully and some look more mastiff. The older strain are some nice one's as well so they added OG to it.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i was daydreaming about the same thing the other day, i was thinkin of gladiator pride kennel or somthin like that. its a way off thought for me


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Atlas Kennels


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I know you're into lifting and want a name with pit in it, so what about Pit Muscle Kennels.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I like Atlas, he did carry the world on his shoulders, you know...Sounds strong to me!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

if you want something to make your sound strong what about Brawny pit kennel?


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

like the paper towels? lol


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

intensive said:


> like the paper towels? lol


lol i wasnt even thinking of that.:hammer:


----------



## govindrkurup (Jul 23, 2020)

Need a powerfull name for APBT KENNEL


----------

